# Welches Netzteil ab 700 Watt ist das beste



## Neumi (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Tagan Netzteil Superock 900Watt leider pfeift dieses bei spielen extrem laut habe es auch schon 3 mal getauscht, keine besserung, jetzt hatte ich ein anderes Netzteil von einem Bekannten mal dran gehabt von Thermaltek und da war das Pfeifen leiser, deswegen wollte ich mir jetzt ein anderes Kaufen aber nur so um die 700 Watt welches würdet Ihr mir empfehlen wo ich kein Pfeifen habe und sehr hochwertig sind.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Oktober 2008)

was hast du für ein sys dass du ein 900w nt brauchst?????????????????

hat sich grad geklärt is noch so früh am morgen


würde dir ein bequiet dark power pro mit 650w vorschlagen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Oktober 2008)

Schau dir mal die Silverstones an, oder aber Antec Signature, letzteres ist selbst mit 650W nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## Neumi (29. Oktober 2008)

Das bequiet dark power pro mit 650w hatte ich auch im Auge oder doch eher des 750 Watt wegen Overclock? 
Oder doch was ganz anderes??
Hatte noch das Corsair TX750W gesehen was ich gut finde oder Enermax Modu82


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

Also schon das 650W ist eigentlich des guten zu viel, klick mal in mein Sysprofile, unter Vollast 350W, im Furmark auch mal knapp 400, aber wer bencht schon jeden Tag

Und so viel mehr braucht dein Quad dann auch nicht, dass es eine 650W-Boliden bedarf...

Bleib doch ehr so in der Region um die 550W bis max. 600W, die neuen Coolermaster Silent Pro sind auch sehr gut:
Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W ATX 2.2 (RS-600-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Antec, was Stefan meinte, natürlich auch, aber der Preis ist heavy...
Alternativ noch Enermax und Corsair ins Auge fassen, 

greetz


----------



## DanielX (29. Oktober 2008)

Also mein OCZ 650W NT hatte kein Problem mit meinem Q6600 und zwei 4870.

MfG DanielX


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

@Neumi: Dieser Thread unterstreicht den sogenannten "Watt-Wahnsinn" deutlich:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rsicht-zu-systemen-im-watt-sammel-thread.html

Und stimme DanielX zu: mit nem guten 650W-Nt kannst locker ein SLI bzw. CF-Gespann aus 2 Karten + Quad befeuern

Grüße


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

Neumi schrieb:


> Das bequiet dark power pro mit 650w hatte ich auch im Auge oder doch eher des 750 Watt wegen Overclock?
> Oder doch was ganz anderes??
> Hatte noch das Corsair TX750W gesehen was ich gut finde oder Enermax Modu82



dein NT ist mit 900w ist um ca. 500w zuviel überdimensioniert. das mal als erstes..



DanielX schrieb:


> Also mein OCZ 650W NT hatte kein Problem mit meinem Q6600 und zwei 4870.
> 
> MfG DanielX



selbst ein 500w hätte kein Problem mit der Config..hat nur nicht so viele Anschlüße...also ist meine Empfehlung für dich ganz klar: ein 450w für nicht SLI/CF z. B. Bequiet Darkpower Pro oder Enermax Pro82+ Serie
und für SLI/CF ein 625w Enermax MODU82+(wegen der Anschlüße)...


----------



## Neumi (29. Oktober 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Coba Nitrox 750W Netzteil abgesehen jetzt von der Watt Zahl. Mir wurde gesagt das dieses eines der besten ist stimmt das hat jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

Die Test´s im I-Net sind eigentlich alle sehr positiv, klick:
Nitrox 750W Quad-Rail Silent-Netzteil - Review Hartware.net

Ich hab für ein SLI mit 2 x GTX 260 schon eines mit 600W verbaut, macht keine Probs, Geräuschkulisse unter Last sehr gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so leise wie die BeQuiet.

Ganz nettes Gimmick: Hat nen Schalter auf der Rückseite, wo du die Lüftergeschwindigkeit von High auf Low auf Auto setzen kannst (wobei high gar nicht zu empfehlen ist, da drehen die zwei 80er Lüfter mit 2.000 U/min und das geht ganz schön auf die Ohren)

Aber warum 750W, wenn auch das mit 500W respektive 600W völlig reicht??


Greetz


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> [..]
> Aber warum 750W, wenn auch das mit 500W respektive 600W völlig reicht??[..]


frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## legacyofart (10. April 2009)

Hallo kann dir OCZ SilentXStream oder SilentXGamer Serie empfehlen, sehr sehr leise und super leistung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. April 2009)

Mhm, wenn du 750W willst, kommst du vllt mit genau diesem Corsair TX750W am günstigsten weg.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2009)

Das beste ab 700W ist das Antec Signature 650/850W, gefolgt von dem 750/850W Silverstone Zeus bzw Etasis Gamer Dingsda...

Die OCZ kann man nicht mehr empfehlen, die waren mal gut, mittlererweile sind sie nur noch durchschnitt, hier würd ich was anderes nehmen, z.B. das von Kreisverkehr erwähnte...


----------



## Nucleus (13. April 2009)

Ich hatte das 550W NT aus beQuiets Dark power Pro-Serie.

Mit meinem System hatte ich nicht die Möglichkeit wirkliche Volllast laufen zu lassen (Prime + Furmark), da mein Rechner dann komplett gestreikt hat.

Ein Wechsel auf das 750W NT aus der selben Serie brachte den gewünschten Erfolg.

*Nachzulesen in diesem Thread*.


----------



## Dr.House (13. April 2009)

Das Corsair TX 750 ist top,kann ich weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (13. April 2009)

Corsair ist gut, das stimmt. Ansonsten sind die hochpreisigen Xilence ebenfalls sehr gut, auf deinen Wunsch hin passen würde dann wunderbar das LinearPower mit 850W.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2009)

> Tagan Netzteil Superock 900Watt



es gibt kein Supperrock mit 900W  

wenn das Pfeifen leiser wurde mit anderen NT bist du sicher das dass NT Pfeift!


----------

